# how long does it take to grow arms by 6-7 inches?



## mikeashfield (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't lift (yet) .. just measured my arms and they are 12.5 inches now .. how long does it take to grow them to about 17-18 inches (5-6 diff)?

And what exercises do you recommend (in simple talk .. I don't know what dead-lifts and stuff like that means lol)


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

mikeashfield said:


> I don't lift (yet) .. just measured my arms and they are 12.5 inches now .. how long does it take to grow them to about 17-18 inches (5-6 diff)?
> 
> And what exercises do you recommend (in simple talk .. I don't know what dead-lifts and stuff like that means lol)


I'd say ten years training with a strict diet and going to the gym 3-4 times a week with plenty of compound and bicep exercises.


----------



## mikeashfield (Aug 7, 2010)

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd say ten years training with a strict diet and going to the gym 3-4 times a week with plenty of compound and bicep exercises.


10 years? :confused1:


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

You could get 17 inch arms in a few months dare I say.

You'd be a fat c*nt though :lol:

Far too many variables to say how long chap, genetics, drug use, muscle attachments blah blah.


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Its hard to tell mate, everyone is diffrent :thumbup1:

Get a diet sorted and training and you will find out how long it takes you to grow 

Dont know what a deadlift is? Search for it on www.youtube.com


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Triceps ,,,, skull crushers , dips

Biceps ,,,,,, close grip chin up , barbell curl

Around 4-5 years


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

take lots of oxy's and train arms only 4 times per week innit:lol:


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

mikeashfield said:


> I don't lift (yet) .. just measured my arms and they are 12.5 inches now .. how long does it take to grow them to about 17-18 inches (5-6 diff)?
> 
> And what exercises do you recommend (in simple talk .. *I don't know what dead-lifts and stuff like that means lol*)


Oh dear, mate read alot of beginner threads to get a grasp of a simple routine, try exercises with an experienced gym goer and get your technique scrutinised by a PT. Get your form correct so you dont hurt yourself.


----------



## micky07 (Jul 23, 2009)

As previously said mate, the time is dependant on a lot of factors. Start working and let us know how long. Good luck.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Heineken said:


> You could get 17 inch arms in a few months dare I say.
> 
> You'd be a fat c*nt though :lol:


hahaha :laugh:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

We need Dazgreens here,

Man l miss him.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

I just became depressed.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

These questions belong with the Universe ones.

Looking at 5 inch of real muscle tissue on an arm is 10yrs plus imo

The sooner folk realise this game is not a sprint the better.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah ten years unless you become a cheating steriod abuser :lol: 5 months then..


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> I'd say ten years training with a strict diet and going to the gym 3-4 times a week with plenty of compound and bicep exercises.


 :lol: Took me 4 years to go from 12.5 to 18 AAS free.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Yeah ten years unless you become a cheating steriod abuser :lol: 5 months then..


I'm guessing your a natty then judging by your 9 inch "pythons" in your avi ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Measurements DONT MEAN JACK SH1T remember that as the first rule of bodybuilding......END OF !!!!


----------



## mikeashfield (Aug 7, 2010)

Why no aggressive?  I only asked!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mikeashfield said:


> Why no aggressive?  I only asked!


Nobodys been agressive but its ALWAYS arms this arms that.

Mine are this,mine are that........gets on my t1ts tbh.

:innocent:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Depends on so many things, genetics, diet, how your body reacts to what types of training etc etc, then theres the fact of a ripped arm or a fatty arm, all in all just get yourself down the gym and start working out, and remember to work everything else and not just your arms and chest!


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

It's funny how people only talk biceps and triceps , when talking about ARM.growth .... without a good shoulder 20" of mass would look like crap in comparison to a 17 incher with nice delts !


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mikeashfield said:


> Why no aggressive?  I only asked!


fOR FU*KS SAKE DONT MENTION NAP 50'S THAT WILL SEND HIM UNDER..

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> fOR FU*KS SAKE DONT MENTION NAP 50'S THAT WILL SEND HIM UNDER..
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Rope,rafter,stool and note pad all at the ready


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yesterday i saw a lady with 24 inch arms arleast .. with no training or diet .. i think she was on the krispy cream diet .. because she had a box walking out of the shop


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

WRT said:


> :lol: Took me 4 years to go from 12.5 to 18 AAS free.


it depends where you at .. yes from 10inch to 17 us easier than from 17 to 27 lol you get my point lol

your genetic freak anyway


----------

